# cross thread deadlock on win7



## micropage7 (Oct 11, 2011)

i find this twice today, nearly every time after i close some program like media player, photoshop or other, my explorer.exe goes hang and it said cross thread deadlock. first i guess its from uncompatible application or driver problem but so far it still come over and over again


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2011)

after i update to SP1, it looks aint help since the cross thread deadlock sometimes still appear


----------



## Drone (Dec 3, 2011)

> cross thread deadlock


  what? Never even heard of it.


You can repair entire Windows by using Windows cd or you can try Repair Windows utility by *Tweaking.Com*. It has "repair windows explorer" option. Just tick the checkbox and run it.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2011)

i dunno its gonna solve the problem or not
after i browsing a little it may be from lack of chipset driver
later i visit biostar.com.tw and download the chipset driver for win 7
i hope it will solve the problem


----------



## Kreij (Dec 8, 2011)

Cross thread deadlocks occur when each thread is waiting for the other to release a lock on a something they both use (not necessarily the same lock, but they each want to see a lock cleared before they continue).

On 7 , everything runs in it's own address space to prevent this exact problem (a rogue app/driver should not take down the OS explorer executabe).
You may be looking at a re-install of the OS because something is !@#$'d.

Good luck.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Cross thread deadlocks occur when each thread is waiting for the other to release a lock on a something they both use (not necessarily the same lock, but they each want to see a lock cleared before they continue).
> 
> On 7 , everything runs in it's own address space to prevent this exact problem (a rogue app/driver should not take down the OS explorer executabe).
> You may be looking at a re-install of the OS because something is !@#$'d.
> ...


yeah this is a fresh install, its been about 2 months and i believe my system is clean and i have latest AV
and so far it looks good i hope this would solve it perfectly


----------

